# أهداء الى كل من مر بصدمه في حياته



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

في حياتنا الكثير من البشر ممكن أن ننصدم بهم..

لا تنصدم..عند لحظه حدوثها.. بل تمالك نفسك..

ولاتسقط إلا واقفاً!!


(*..إحتمال..*)

أن يغرس أحدهم شوكا في جسدك، وأن يغرس أنيابه في قلبك..

محتمل جداً.. أن يضحك آخرون لأنك تبكي!!

فترى دنياك شديدة القسوة..

محتمل جداً..

أن يهاجمك عدوٌ بأنياب ضاربه في لحظة مباغتة!!

فترى عالمكَ غابة متوحشة..

من الطبيعي..

أن تسأل نفسك : ماذا فعلت مع هؤلاء ؟؟

الإجابة معروفة..

لم أكن سوى إنساناً طيباً واضحاً بسيطاً..

النتيجة..

تحتار في واقعك الغريب !!

(*تتسائل..*)

هل تنتظر أم تبادر بالإنتقام؟

أم تكتفي بالكراهية والحقد على منابع الأذى؟

كيف تقاوم الشر وتحارب الكراهيه ؟

كيف وسلاحك الحب والنقاء والبراءة!!

البقاء للأقوى أم للأصلح؟؟

.. أم للأكثر طيبة ونقاء ؟؟

تستخلص أنه..

لاتوجد قاعده لذلك!!

ولكن..

قـ ـ ـ ـ ـف!في كل الاحيان..

تحسس قلبك كل يوم ..

لا تترك عليه أي ذرات سوداء بفعل الأحقاد المدمره ,

حافظ عليه نظيفا بريئا....

يعلمنا البعض أحيانا الكراهيه وحب الإنتقام

فنصبح صورة طبق الأصل منهم!

وحين نحاول ....العوده كما كنا

.نفشل..

ونكتشف موت الجمال فينا بأيدينا !!


(*دائماً..*)

إذا كان في حياتك نموذج قبيح للبشر ..

حاول هجر أوكار القبح وأبحث عن الجمال ..

فمجرد التفكير فيما تكره يسجل لك أعلى معدل للخساره ..

وأنت أكبر من هؤلاء الصغار!!

وقلبك الكبير أكبر وأكبر

وربك سينصرك ويحميك فقط ثق برب المجد..

ثم ثق في نفسك..

ثم في الخير والحب والحياه .

محتمل جداً ..

أن تضيع الحقيقه وسط الزحام

وتجد ألف شاهد على أنك لست إنساناً

ولست مجتهداً

ولست مستحقا من الحياة

سوى التجاهل !!

تحاول أن تقسم:

أنا بريء ..

أنا إنساان ..

مكافح..

مثابر ..


ولكن..

سيغلق الكثيرون عيونهم وقلوبهم وآذانهم

ستعلق أقوالك في مشنقة الزيف..

ماذا تفعل إن ضاع حظك؟

و حقك؟

و كيانك؟

و اجتهادك؟


(*..تذكر..*)

أن للكون رباً لا يغفل ولا ينام..يراك من حيث لا تراه..

يعلم بخفايا النفوس..

يجيب دعوة المضطر إذا دعاه..

ودعوة المظلوم متى لجأ إليه..


(*.. إعلم..*)

أنك أقوى من الجميع مادام الرب معك قل يارب..

بصدق وستأتيك البراءة..

وثق بأن القوة من رب المجد

وستظهر شمس الحقيقة..

ولو بعد حين..

أجل..

ولو بعد حين ..

محتمل جداً..

أن تخدع في الحب

فتحب من لا يستحق حبك

أو يتسلى بأجمل مشاعرك..

أو يلهو بأصدق نبضاتك

أو ينتقم من أحداث الأيام..بك !!

محتمل جداً ..

أن تصدم بهذه الحقيقة بعدأعوام


أو


ثقة عمر بأكمله...


(*يحدث..*)

زلزال في قلبك وعقلك وكيانك..

تفاجأ بحريق يلتهم أطراف ثوبك وأعماق قلبك

إنها..

الحقيقة المره

وللأسف الشديد !!!!

قل لنفسك :

من فينا المخطىء ..

من فينا الظالم ؟

فإن لم تكن ظالماً ..

ولكن فقط مخدوعاً!!!

فمن حقك أن تبكي قليلاً ..

من جراء مرارة الخديعه ..

ثم أبحث في الحياه .. ستجد المخلصين كثيرين والأوفياء كذلك..

والحب يبقى في النفوس الجميله..

ويضيع من النفوس الرديئه​
(فهل نحزن)​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2009)

> (*..تذكر..*)
> 
> أن للكون رباً لا يغفل ولا ينام..يراك من حيث لا تراه..
> 
> ...


 
حقا فليس لنا معين غيرك الهي
وحدك انت معزي قلوبنا في كل حين


اشكرك زعيمي الغالي 
علي موضوع الرائع جدا
يسوع يباركك ويرعاك​


----------



## youhnna (5 يوليو 2009)

*دائما تخرج الروعه والجمال
فى مواضيعك وليم
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يوليو 2009)

*تحسس قلبك كل يوم ..

لا تترك عليه أي ذرات سوداء بفعل الأحقاد المدمره ,

حافظ عليه نظيفا بريئا....
​**دايما مواضيعك هادفة وجميلة 
دومت متالقا يا وليم

مودتي​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وليم

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا وليم 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 يوليو 2009)

مرسي كتيييييييييييير ليك وليم على الموضوع الرائع ده
حقيقي موضوع صادق  كلامه جميلة جدا
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع كتيير جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
ميرسى يا وليم وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (9 يوليو 2009)

موضوعك اكتر من رااااااااااااائع ياوليم 
وكلامه صادق جداااا 
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## mero_engel (10 يوليو 2009)

*حقا وليم موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*شدني الموضوع لدرجه انه قرائته اكثر من مره *
*اشكرك اخي العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع بجد ياأ. وليم*
*ميرسي ليك كتيرررررر*​


----------



## zama (10 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع مفيد ومعزى ومثمر جداً* ..

*لكن أسمحلى أنا أختلف مع فكرة جزء فى الموضوع* وهى أزاى يكون لى حق سواء حق مادى أو معنوى عند أى 

أنسان وهسيبه طبعاً الخطوة الأولى هلجأ لربنا ولكن لابد من التحرك وعلى وجه السرعة لأسترد حقى ولكن 

*لايصح أبداً أن أستخدم سلاحى وهو البراءة والمحبة وما يشمل ذلك من صفات جميلة* ..

ولكن المنطقى أن أعامله بنفس طريقته وبنفس سلاحه ولكن مع الحفاظ على نفسيتى الجميلة حتى ولو كان 

بها جرح ..


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

> لكن أسمحلى أنا أختلف مع فكرة جزء فى الموضوع وهى أزاى يكون لى حق سواء حق مادى أو معنوى عند أى
> 
> أنسان وهسيبه طبعاً الخطوة الأولى هلجأ لربنا ولكن لابد من التحرك وعلى وجه السرعة لأسترد حقى ولكن
> 
> لايصح أبداً أن أستخدم سلاحى وهو البراءة والمحبة وما يشمل ذلك من صفات جميلة ..



من قال اخى الحبيب 
انك تسيب حقك يتسلب منك ولا تأخذة ولكن حديثنا فى كيفية اخذة
واستخدامك للطرق المشروعة والسليمة للحصول عليه اما اذا فعلت مثل الاخر
وعاملتة بالمثل اصبحت مثلة وهذا ما لا نبغية حتى ولو كانت هى الطريقة الوحيدة لارجاعة
وبالتالى حقيقى ستحصل على ما سلب منك ولكنك ستخسر قبلها نفسك وربك
وتكون جابهت الشر بالشر ولوثت ثوبك وقلبك الابيض وبالتالى حتى لو خسرنا لماذا
لا نعتبرة درسا يعلمنا الا نخسر مرة اخرى بدلا من ان نرد الصاع صاعين




> ولكن المنطقى أن أعامله بنفس طريقته وبنفس سلاحه ولكن مع الحفاظ على نفسيتى الجميلة حتى ولو كان
> 
> بها جرح ..



اى منطق هذا فى قولك فطالما عاملتة بنفس معاملتة اصبحت مثلة
اى الشر بالشر والبادى اظلم وهذا ضد تعاليمنا المسيحية كليا وجزئيا
وبالتالى لن تكون نفسيتك جميلة بل موحشة وستكون دائما هكذا
لان طريق الشر دائما اسهل من طريق الخير والمحبة
وشكرا مينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> *موضوع مفيد ومعزى ومثمر جداً* ..
> 
> *لكن أسمحلى أنا أختلف مع فكرة جزء فى الموضوع* وهى أزاى يكون لى حق سواء حق مادى أو معنوى عند أى
> 
> ...



بالقطع اخى الحبيب 
اختلاف الأراء تصقل اى موضوع
مع وضعنا فى الاعتبار ان الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
ثم من قال انك تترك حق لك مسلوب فهذا يكون نوعا من السلبية والضعف
ولا يقبلة اى انسان عاقل يحترم ذاتة ولكن المهم فى كيفية استرداد حقك هذا
وان يكون بالطرق المشروعة والاخلاقية المتعارف عليها
ولكن ان تعاملة بنفس معاملتة ونفس سلاحة بمعنى لو كان لصا تكون مثلة لصا
بالقطع هذا يخرج عن اى عرف او دين فحقا من السهل ان اكون لصا ومن الصعب 
ان اكون حكيما متواضعا وهذا هو الفرق بين الشر والخير
وحتى لو كان ثوبك كلة ابيض فنقطة صغيرة من حبر الشر بالقطع كفيلة بتلوث هذا الثوب
وفى انتظار ردك وتعليقك كيفما تشاء
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
يوحنا 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل راجعة
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2009)

> وقلبك الكبير أكبر وأكبر
> 
> وربك سينصرك ويحميك فقط ثق برب المجد..
> 
> ...


 
*بجد بجد موضوع فى  غايه الجمال*
*بجد رائع جدا*
*واقل واجب له التقييييييم*

*ميرسى لتعبك يافندم*
*بصراحه كل الكلام فى الموضوع جميل بس حاولت اخد حاجه صغيرة*
*بس كله حلو جدا*

*شكرا لتعبك*


----------



## monmooon (23 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييل جداً ياوليم 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع بجد جمييييييييييييييييييل جدا ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## وليم تل (29 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## lovely dove (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع بجد رااااااااااااائع 
ميرسي ياوليم 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

*كلام رائع يا وليم
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## merash (8 أغسطس 2009)

> (*..تذكر..*)
> 
> أن للكون رباً لا يغفل ولا ينام..يراك من حيث لا تراه..
> 
> ...


فعلا كلمات حلوة جداااا
توبيك رائع
ميرسى كتير


----------



## وليم تل (12 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
مورى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## gogo2210 (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا خالص على الموضوع دة بس اعتقد ان الكلام اسهل من الفعل بالذات لو كان الموضوع خاص بالنفس وتاثير الناس من حولك ولو مش لاقى اى تشجيع كل اللى حولك ياس بس


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*منتهى الجمال عن جد وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*شكرا استاذى وليم*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (20 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ياوليم وبيحصل فى حياتنا وينطبق عليها اية( لانرد الشر بالشر)
يسعدنى تقبل مرورى


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
سندريلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## شيرينوووو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

_اشكرك لانك لمست الجرح اللى جوايا وضغطت عليه جامدبكلامك لغايةما تقريبا انتهى والباقى عليا انى ازيله خالص واحاول انساه _
_ميرسيه:36_33_2: بجد الجرح لما يكون من صديق بيقيد الفرحه وبينزع عنها جناحها  _
_ربنا يسامحها ويسامحنا _
_"امين"_
_سورى طولت_


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااائع
شكراً على الموضوع المتميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
دونا نبيل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

> (*.. إعلم..*)
> 
> أنك أقوى من الجميع مادام الرب معك قل يارب..
> 
> ...


*اميـــــــــــــــن*
*ميرسى كتير ليك يا وليم*
*موضوع حميل وقيم جدااااااااا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

_*موضوع جميل جداا
تسلم ايدك ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## twety (5 أكتوبر 2009)

> وأنت أكبر من هؤلاء الصغار!!
> 
> وقلبك الكبير أكبر وأكبر
> 
> ...


 
*كلمات جميله جدا ومعزيه خالص*
*طول ما الهنا الحنون موجود لا يمكن تعبنا يطول*
*هو الفرح والسلام لينا*

*شكرا وليم لتعبك *


----------



## maroo maroo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميييييييييييييل اوى
ميررررررررررررررسى ليك
ربناااااااااا يبااااااااركك


----------



## وليم تل (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
لوفلى دوف
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
ميرو انجل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
مريم
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ومفتقدينك يا قمر كثيرا
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ريد روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

موضووع رااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع 
تويتى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
والتقييم الحقيقى هو تواجدك بصفحتى
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
مونمون
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
ميرنا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للموضوع الرائع 

والمجهود الرب يبارككم*

*بالطبع لا نحزن*


----------



## وليم تل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا رنا 
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا merash

على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا gogo2210

على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
جوجو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وحقا التقييم الحقيقى هو تواجدك فى صفحتى
ودمت بود
​


----------



## يوستيكا (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااا 
ميرسي ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك*


----------



## وليم تل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
سولا بنت الملك
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا المسامح كريم
شيرينوووووووو
وشكرا على تواصلك العطر 
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
الملكة العراقية
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل 
شكرا ليك وليم​


----------



## عادل نسيم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ / وليم *
*أشكرك علي الموضوع وعلي نفس المعني ... في أحد المكاتب الكبيرة المليئه بالموظفين كان في وسطهم رجل مسيحي قرب يطلع علي المعاش وقور عمر الغلطة ما طلعت من فمه وكان يعامل الكل بمحبة حقيقية وفي آخر يوم له في العمل حرض أحد الموظفين موظف جديد علي أن يضرب الموظف الكبير بالقلم علي وجهه عندما يقول له الموظف صباح الخير .. ونفذ الموظف الجديد الأتفاق وضحك كثير من الواقفين علي هذا المنظر .. وبهدوء شديد أنسحب الموظف الكبير دون كلام أو رد فعل وردد في داخلة ربنا يسامحك فقط .. وجلس علي كرسيه لينهي الأعمال المتبقيه له قبل أن يغادر العمل .. وفي نهاية اليوم وعندما وقف الجميع لمغادرة المكان ذهب الموظف الجديد اليه وقبل خده وتأسف بشدة لما حصل وبكي فأحتضنه الموظف الكبير بحنان وضمه الي صدره وجفف دموعه ... وأقول لك ( لانحزن كالباقين الذين ليس رجاء لهم ) فلنا رب عظيم يرد لنا كل حقوقنا ونحن صامتين آمين*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			وربك سينصرك ويحميك فقط ثق برب المجد..

ثم ثق في نفسك..

ثم في الخير والحب والحياه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فى منتهى الجمال والروعة تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا الجميل ​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بنت العدرا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------

